# ANYONE OUT THERE ON THE DREADED 2WW



## shazzy1969 (Jan 22, 2007)

HI ALL
IM A NEWBY AND JOINED THE SITE A FEW DAYS AGO AND HAVE MAINLY SPENT TIME READING ABOUT YOU ALL.
IM ON THE DREADED 2WW AFTER A FET AND AM DUE TO TEST TOMORROW (MONDAY) ANYONE IN THE SAME SITUATION AS MYSELF??
IM HAVING AWFUL CRAMPS AND A FUNNY STRETCHING FEELING JUST UNDER MY BOOBS!! ALSO VERY TIRED AND EMOTIONAL NOT SURE IF THIS MEANS THE DREADED AF IS ON HER WAY    I AM REALLY DREADING A    ITS AS IF I KNOW ITS COMING BUT STILL SCARED HAVE THE RESULT STRANGE
ANYWAY PLEASE GET IN TOUCH IF YOU ARE ON YOUR 2WW ESPECIALLY IF YOU TEST TOMORROW IT WOULD BE GREAT
BYE FOR NOW
    
SHAZ


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi shazzy ,
Hello and welcome to the site   I am not on the 2ww right now , but wanted to wish you lots of     . Have you looked in the 2ww thread , i'm sure someone will be with you ,
Love
Freespirit


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Shaz

I am on my two week wait also, I test on Wednesday!!!!! I have the constant niggling feeling that my periods are going to come!!  Hope that one holds on tight.

Good luck for Monday


----------



## shazzy1969 (Jan 22, 2007)

hi there roma
Nearly there now this wait is awful isnt it?? going to go to bed early so tomorrow comes quicker although i doubt i will sleep at all!!
Got horrible butterflies in my stomach now nerves are kicking in.
Good luck for wednesday. are you taking any medication such as progesterone and cyclogest which i am?? not sure if they stop your periods from coming or not i really don't know    let us know if you do.
Wednesday will be here before you know it
   here i come
  
bye for now roma
sharon


----------



## shazzy1969 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well i got the result i was dreading but already new if that makes sense
  
  

good luck to all who are testing this week especially you roma i wish you all the luck in the world
bye for now
shaz


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Shazzy sorry to hear it was a BFN.

Good luck to anyone else testing

Kate xx​


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all

I'm right in the middle of my 2WW too.  Going to test on Thurs (1 day early) I am guessing that I'll know by then anyhow?  Been getting spotting since last Friday (that was only 5 days after FET....) - any ideas??  Feeling like period is coming, but then have been feeling that since last Fri (this was day 21 of my cycle so way early for period to come don't you think?).  This is my 3rd FET (v lucky to get 17 fertilised embys - had to abandon fresh ET due to over stimulation) and feels very much like the first 2 so fearing the worst.  Test day can't come sooner as far as I am concerned but I still dread it big time.

x x x


----------

